
Account 'Sign Up': Ask to Confirm E-mail, Not Password - Baymard Institute - swah
http://baymard.com/blog/confirm-email-not-password
======
swah
The author never considers that you can see your email when you're writing it.

~~~
abahgat
And the fact that you can make people confirm their email address before
finalizing their registration.

